# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ymer Pampuri, rekordmeni olimpik i peshëngritjes

## Albo

Pjesëmarrja në Kampionatin Botëror të Mjeshtrave

*Pampuri i rikthehet peshëngritjes pas 25 vjetësh*

Ymer Pampuri i rikthehet peshëngritjes në moshën 63-vjeçare. Legjenda e sportit shqiptar, por edhe një nga personat më të njohur të Cirkut Kombëtar, ka marrë mbi supe një sfidë të re, Kampionatin Botëror për Mjeshtra, që zhvillohet në Francë nga data 26 gusht deri më 2 shtator të këtij viti.

Kampionati i mjeshtrave është për moshat nga 35 deri në 84 vjeç, ndërsa 615 peshëngritës janë regjistruar në këtë aktivitet. Rreth 25 vjet larg sportit, Ymer Pampuri, kampioni i botës në stilin e forcës, me 127.5 kilogramë, titull të marrë në Gjermani më 1972, ka pasur një jetë jo shumë të lehtë. Pas humbjes së të shoqes, kampioni filloi punë rojë tek INIMA, ku vazhdon të jetë ende i punësuar. Që prej dy muajsh një shpresë tjetër iu rikthye legjendës së peshëngritjes. Që prej dy muajsh ai stërvitet në palestrën e peshëngritjes pranë stadiumit “Qemal Stafa” në krah të kampionëve të rinj, Endri Haxhihyseni, Fetie Kasa dhe Romela Bregu. 

Përse iu rikthyet shtangës dhe stërvitjes pas gati 25 vjetësh? 

Synimi im është pjesëmarrja në Kampionatin Botëror për Mjeshtra, që zhvillohet në Francë. Jam i vetmi sportist që do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë mes 614 peshëngritësve të tjerë nga e gjithë bota. Në Francë do të konkurrojë në peshën 60 deri në 65 kilogram, për grupmoshat 60 deri në 65 vjeç. Me sa di unë në këtë kategori marrin pjesë peshëngritës, që kanë deklaruar rezultate mjaft të mira. 

Njihni ndonjë prej tyre?

Po, pasi aty ka emra të njohur të peshëngritjes botërore si Maks Muhableuer nga Gjermania, Andrei Barkiëez nga Polonia, Jusai Zuzuki nga Japonia. Po kështu janë edhe peshëngritës të tjerë nga Franca, Amerika dhe Anglia. 

Po si vendosët të merrnit pjesë?

Pjesëmarrja ime në këtë botëror është realizuar pas insistimit të miqve të mi, të cilët kanë mundësuar edhe udhëtimin tim për në Francë, si dhe sponsorizimin. Profesor Gudar Beqiri është një nga njerëzit që beson tek unë dhe më ka nxitur të jem pjesë e këtij kampionati. Ai do të më shoqërojë edhe në Francë dhe më ka bindur se i kam të gjitha mundësitë, që të bëj një prezantim dinjitoz. Më ka thënë se “ne që të dy jemi olimpistë dhe e rëndësishme është që të marr pjesë në garë, rezultati pak rëndësi ka”. 

Cila është hera fundit, që keni marrë pjesë në një kampionat peshëngritjeje?

Unë kam marrë pjesë edhe para 12 vjetësh në një kampionat evropian për mjeshtra të zhvilluar në Shopenazen në Gjermani, vetëm pak kilometra nga Mynihu, ku kam mbresa të paharrueshme. Dëshira ime ka qenë që të merrja pjesë edhe herë të tjera, por puna ime si rojë tek INIMA nuk ma lejonte këtë luks. 

Cili është objektivi juaj për këtë botëror?

Synimi im është të arrij në zonën e medaljeve. Përsëritja e historisë pas 34 vjetësh do të ishte një mrekulli, po unë besoj. Gjendja ime fizike është mjaft e mirë. Në fillim të stërvitjes kam pasur disa probleme me muskujt e këmbëve dhe krahëve. Kjo është e natyrshme, pasi fillova një stërvitje sistematike që kisha gati 25 vjet që e kisha lënë. Tashmë stërvitem prej dy muajsh, çdo ditë nga dy orë. Përveç kënaqësive që më jep stërvitja kur shoh në krah brezin e ri të kampionëve shqiptarë, kam mundur të mbaj edhe trupin në një formë mjaft të mirë, pasi kam humbur rreth shtatë kilogramë. 

Cilët janë trajnerët tuaj?

Pranë kam dy trajnerët më të mirë, siç janë Hektor Shaqiri dhe Faruk Kalleshi, por edhe vetë ndihem optimist. Do të bëj çmos që të ndjek rivalët e mi gjatë garës. Në Francë do të jap edhe maksimumin në stilin tim të preferuar, atë të shtytjes. Kjo është arsyeja që unë po stërvitem shumë sepse dua të jem në nivel kampionësh. Për sa u përket ushtrimeve teknike po stërvitem vetëm me 80 për qind të mundësive të mia, pasi i druhem ndonjë dëmtimi, që do të më kushtëzonte pjesëmarrjen në botëror.


*Historia e djaloshit që u rrit mes cirkut dhe peshëngritjes* 

Ymer Pampuri fillimisht ka pasur një pasion për cirkun. Në moshën 7-vjeçare pasioni i tij ka qenë cirku, por më pas do të bëhej peshëngritja. E ka zbuluar për herë të parë talentin e Ymerit në peshëngritje, Telat Agolli, i cili mandej e mori Ymerin në palestër dhe nisi ta stërviste. Nuk ishte më shumë se 20 vjeç, kur u shpall për herë të parë kampion kombëtar me peshën 120 kilogramë. Në 1972 Ymer Pampuri do të përfaqësonte Shqipërinë në Kampionatin Evropian që u organizua në Rumani. Ishin në përgjithësi sportistë dhe trajnerë pa përvojë të madhe. Shqipëria prezantohej aty për herë të parë. U shpall nënkampion me peshën 125 kilogramë, e njëjtë me atë të vendit të parë, por mandej pesha trupore bëri diferencën. Në të njëjtin vit merr pjesë në Lojërat Olimpike që zhvilloheshin në qytetin e Mynihut. Në moshën 27-vjeçare, peshëngritësi i “17 Nëntorit” të Tiranës theu në Gjermani rekordin olimpik të Yoshinobu Miyake të Japonisë në stilin e forcës. Gara u zhvillua më 29 gusht 1972 dhe Ymer Pampuri arriti të ngrinte 127,5 kilogramë. Veç medaljeve e titujve, i është akorduar edhe titulli “Mjeshtër i Madh i Punës”, si dhe urdhri “Naim Frashëri” i klasit të parë. Në vitin 1981 heq dorë përfundimisht nga sporti, që i kishte dhuruar aq shumë emocione për disa vjet radhazi dhe u rikthye në mjediset e Cirkut të Tiranës, aty ku do të dilte në pension në moshën 50-vjeçare. Pasi doli në pension në vitin 1994, Ymer Pampuri kërkoi të punonte për të fituar jetesën. Tashmë është 63 vjeç dhe punon vetëm si rojë porte në Institutin e Informatikës dhe Matematikës së Aplikuar, INIMA. Ende ndjen dhimbjen e humbjes para kohe të së shoqes. Megjithatë duhet të gjejë forcë për të përballur një jetë, e cila nuk i ofroi atë që Pampuri dha për sportin dhe vendin e tij. 


Ministria e çoi për vizitë te neurologu Bajram Preza

*“Më quajtën të çmendur kur u thashë se do merrja medalje në ‘72”* 

Në vitin 1972, kur Ymer Pampuri dhe trajneri i tij, Zydi Mazreku, deklaruan para nisjes në Olimpiadën e Mynihut se do të shkonin në Gjermani për të marrë medalje, shumë nga drejtuesit e sportit shqiptar në atë kohë qeshën. Deklarata e Pampurit dhe trajnerit të tij u bë objekt debati nga shumë funksionarë në Ministrinë e Rinisë dhe Sportit. Kishte dhe nga ata që kërkonin që Pampuri të mos shkonte, pasi nuk ishte mirë mendërisht. Edhe pse më parë kishte arritur rezultate të mira, askush nuk mendonte se një sportist shqiptar mund të merrte medalje në Mynih, apo të vendoste rekorde që ende sot nuk janë thyer. “Unë kisha bërë një përgatitje të mirë fizike dhe teknike, dhe së bashku me trajnerin kishim besim”, tregon Pampuri. “Drejtuesit e sportit mendonin se kjo deklaratë e imja ishte vetëm një lajthitje e mendjes. Madje më quajtën edhe të çmenduar dhe për këtë kërkuan që para se të nisesha në Gjermani të bëja dhe një vizitë te mjeku neurolog. Së bashku me trajnerin shkuam te mjeku Bajram Preza, ku iu nënshtrova disa vizitave mjekësore. Në përfundim doktor Preza tha se isha shëndoshë e mirë dhe mund të merrja pjesë në Olimpiadën e Mynihut. Shkuam në Olimpiadë dhe arrita të merrja medalje”, rrëfen kampioni i Botës, Ymer Pampuri. 


Florenc Bakillari
Kortezi e Panorama

----------


## MI CORAZON

I uroj suksese Ymer Pampurit .

----------


## 2043

Ymer Pampuri. Nje emer gati i haruar nga te rriturit dhe pothuaj i panjohur nga te rrinjte. Legjenda e peshengritjes shqiptare deshiron perseri te tregoje se rruan vlerat sportive dhe krenarine e te qenit shqiptar.
Suksese zotit Ymer Pampuri. 
Gjithe Shqiperia eshte bashke me te.

----------

